# Back call...



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Restoration job from last winter.... Took all summer because of the resto guys, HO and ins company. Long story short, the galvy leaked all over, so once we pressurized the heater to test for leaks we shut the house down and gave a bid to repipe the water. Got a call last Friday about the heater leaking from one of the elements... HO decided to run new pex himself. Guess he drained the heater for some reason.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Thought this was a nice touch.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So this is a callback or a chargeable service call?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, he got a bill but swore it was our fault.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Good stuff!

Is that leaking CO behind that saddle valve?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I took a second look too. Heat run


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

I like how someone took the time to solder two adapters and splice in that copper just to saddle tap it seems like the most innefecent way there is to do this


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

cowserj said:


> I like how someone took the time to solder two adapters and splice in that copper just to saddle tap it seems like the most innefecent way there is to do this


this guy did not know that they now make a " sharkbite tee" with a icemaker ball valve on the outlet...... ..


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Im surprised it sealed with all that solder running down the copper


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Thought this was a nice touch.


I'm more worried about that single wall pipe being apart and so rusted. I hope that's not a vent off an appliance?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm more worried about that single wall pipe being apart and so rusted. I hope that's not a vent off an appliance?


I was too, but he said it was a heat run...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumber patt said:


> Im surprised it sealed with all that solder running down the copper


They used the existing copper with saddle valve in place from before. Why waste material I guess...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> They* used the existing copper with saddle valve in place from before.* Why waste material I guess...


Absolutely amazing how hard a person will work to do it so wrong...

But they didn't waste anything...:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

All in all their pex job, for a HO, didn't look half bad. Other than lack of support, overkill on shut offs and a few other things, not too crazy.


----------

